# Rocky fork yellow perch



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I was wondering if there was yellow perch at rocky fork lake it seems Like I caught some there before but I'm not sure. And if there is are they biting there this time of year?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes there are yellow perch in RF, I've caught them for as long as I can remember fishing for crappie or eyes over the years. I seen a fellow using small minnows off the docks last December over on east side by marina and he was catching quite a few. I can't give any advice on catching them there I never targeted them , I have seen a few nice sized ones over the years also but never in large numbers.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep. They are in there, but the numbers do seem low. Biggest i have seen went 7 ounces and 11 inches. Fish in that size class are rare out there though. As glasseyes mentioned the perch seem to move into weedlines near deep main lake basins when water gets cold. Which is where the gentleman was catching them at the marina no doubt. Crappie and bluegill sit in the marina year round as well and a few decent largemouth can be tempted with bass minnows under a float. 

The marina can get busy this time of year so its best to get out early and get a good spot. Try fishing the structures that support the docks....you'll see them spread out every 30 feet or so under the docks. They go to the bottom and have what i believe to be, metal cables that extend each way to add stability. I have lost many nice fish on those cables. Good luck.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I plan to go out and try in about a week and ill let u know how I did 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont plan on being there any time soon..................


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Be advised that there was a new law instituted this summer that has banned fishing from the docks at rocky fork. I hope they don't enforce it during the winter when the docks have no boats. If anyone knows how they are enforcing it please let us know.
The plan by the park office was to make some dock "fishing only" docks. But from what I have seen the ones they selected to do this with are the ones that stink for fishing because they are in the wrong areas and they have no structure under them etc... Its a real shame and all the locals are in an uproar about it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Will not encourage any sneaky underhanded 0 dark thirty in the wee hours in heavy snow, fog, or rain (all of which incidently significantly degrades electro- optical and infrared and passive low light gathering vision magnification device capabilities ) attempts to illegally "enhance" any particular fishing spots particularly near steep creek beds or drop offs WITHOUT due WRITTEN OFFICIAL PERMISSION from all due concerned "powers that be"; will add from personal 6 yrs of experience that said "projects" carefully thought out and presented and PRIVATELY FUNDED while keeping the stated goals realistic will likely assure that sought permission from the US Army Corps of Engineers, District #5 Ohio Division of Natural Resources (tell Debra Walters hello and that you especially want to boost the yllow perch population in the lake !) and the Ohio Dept of Parks representative will likely be GRANTED. Organize a thread if possible; arrange with the Park and prepare the "splash". After the 1st of the yr Christmas trees will be quite plentiful, and free for the taking, with even afew PVC sets slightly deeper...(evil laughter sound effect here). There will likely be the result though, at certain times they may be used by others. Enmass they work best. Be cunning in their placement...and remember, if you do not like the way the fishing results are get OFFICIAL permission and CHANGE IT more to your liking. It IS doable...


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> Be advised that there was a new law instituted this summer that has banned fishing from the docks at rocky fork. I hope they don't enforce it during the winter when the docks have no boats. If anyone knows how they are enforcing it please let us know.
> The plan by the park office was to make some dock "fishing only" docks. But from what I have seen the ones they selected to do this with are the ones that stink for fishing because they are in the wrong areas and they have no structure under them etc... Its a real shame and all the locals are in an uproar about it.


I was unaware of the new law. If such a law was created it has not been enforced. I have fished rocky fork every weekend for the last 2 months and i have seen guys fishing from docks every trip. If they are going to enforce this law they need to establish barriers....like that of acton lake in oxford ohio, where docks are only acessable through a padlocked gate.

I hate to see such a law created because i grew up fishing the docks out on the lake. Without docks to fish anglers will be left fishing a handfull of unproductive spots. Although we have a boat now and rarely fish from the bank, its disheartening to see a few theifs, vandals, ect. ruin it for everyone.


Lowell Turner....last year i read the reports of the cj brown "structure party" and i got in contact with Debbie. I told her that i had fished the lake my whole life and that i thought structure that was placed in well thought out places could enhance the fishery. She quickly shot me down...stating that there was plenty of structure under 13 feet...the thermocline.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

http://timesgazette.com/main.asp?SectionID=18&SubSectionID=175&ArticleID=185822

well I guess I spoke too soon. Glad to see some people are being reasonable for now. Im sure I will make my way over there one of these days then.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sean Stone, forgive me if am rather surprised; she IS actually quite keen on adding/ renewing cover projects. Do keep in mind neither COE nor ODNR has any real budget left over for adding cover projects; apparently the labor costs are simply unjustifyable at this time. (BTW Debra reads alot of the SW area posts...) STUDY the lake again. Figure where any cover would do the most good. Aquire like minded dedicated hard core co-conspiritors. Formulate a plan and contact Debra again to see if you can get approval. There WILL be restrictions obviously; FOLLOW them to the letter sir. That was largely how we keep the "window of opportunity opened". BTW would carefully consider the new Marina going in as a PRIME target after completion...Good Luck, sir !


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sean Stone, forgive me if am rather surprised; she IS actually quite keen on adding/ renewing cover projects. Do keep in mind neither COE nor ODNR has any real budget left over for adding cover projects; apparently the labor costs are simply unjustifyable at this time. (BTW Debra reads alot of the SW area posts...) STUDY the lake again. Figure where any cover would do the most good. Aquire like minded dedicated hard core co-conspiritors. Formulate a plan and contact Debra again to see if you can get approval. There WILL be restrictions obviously; FOLLOW them to the letter sir. That was largely how we keep the "window of opportunity opened". BTW would carefully consider the new Marina going in as a PRIME target after completion...Good Luck, sir !



Thanks. Let me explain a little more, "shot me down" may have been phrased in a misleading manner....not intentionally though.

She was super nice about everything, she mearly felt it was unnecessary.....atleast thats the impression i got.She told me to get in contact with the park officials (its been a few months but i think thats who she told me to contact) and telll them what my intentions were. I felt that my odds were minimal at best after our conversation over the phone. So i didnt persue it any further.

If someone wanted to do some work out that way i'd be more than willing to help. Just throwing that out there to see if something materializes.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

SeanStone said:


> I was unaware of the new law. If such a law was created it has not been enforced. I have fished rocky fork every weekend for the last 2 months and i have seen guys fishing from docks every trip. If they are going to enforce this law they need to establish barriers....like that of acton lake in oxford ohio, where docks are only acessable through a padlocked gate.
> 
> I hate to see such a law created because i grew up fishing the docks out on the lake. Without docks to fish anglers will be left fishing a handfull of unproductive spots. Although we have a boat now and rarely fish from the bank, its disheartening to see a few theifs, vandals, ect. ruin it for everyone.
> 
> ...



I to have fished RF in the last several weeks and every time there have been the same guys I see year after year fishing the same spots on the same docks.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Have to the best of my own abilities passed on our own experiences; allow me to add these points: cannot overly state that a HARD CORE core group will be critical. Take your time, assemble as many "old timers" that have fished the lake and who KNOW IT backwards and forwards, these crusty old "vets' will have that needed knowledge as to "when, where, what, and how many". At CJ in the planning stages their imput was INVALUABLE. Again, securing THE most up to date maps available WILL be critical to your effort. Side Scan maps or images are priceless- certainly SOMEONE has them, FIND THEM. Have faith that if you can put together DIABOLICALLY GOOD plans you become much more likely to gain permission, and don`t be limited to just proposals for spring, summer and winter seasons; ice fishing opportunities should factor in also. Lastly, when we sought permission to put 700 into CJ, understandably the general consensus among "the powers that be' was that if 350 went in, it would be a significant addition, at about 100 a yr for 7 yrs was considered a bit much. At over 1,000+ now placed, we and they were pleasently surprised. Start with the COE, the cover left in over 30 yrs ago is degrading; adding VERY long lasting newer cover at the group`s cost WILL be worth 20+ yrs of both growing and havesting fish . If can be of help feel free to PM me or Intimidator...


----------

